# Deleting Recorded Shows Just After Viewing



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Noob question here: 
As a new owner of a Roamio, one of the little tiny nit picking things I'm experiencing is when I'm done watching a recorded show, the deleting process is a bit tedious. Is there a faster way then hitting the Back key and going in the resulting menu?
Other than that, so far its a great experience compared to the Cox/Scientific Atlanta DVR nightmare...

Thanks, Scott


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Couple options:

When you've finished a program, there should be a screen that pops up asking you whether you want to keep the program or delete it. This screen will pop-up automatically if you let the recording reach the end, or if you back arrow and are within the last 5 minutes of the show.

If you back arrow out of the recording outside of those limits, you will be taken back to the individual page for that recording. Hitting the "clear" button will quickly delete the program in this instance.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

The Tivo OS does a wonderful job freeing space. You do not need to do anything when you finish with a show.

You can let the OS take care of space, it works beautifully. If it needs space, it makes space.

One less thing to sweat.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

patrickthickey said:


> The Tivo OS does a wonderful job freeing space. You do not need to do anything when you finish with a show.
> 
> You can let the OS take care of space, it works beautifully. If it needs space, it makes space.
> 
> One less thing to sweat.


Yeah but I'm too anal for that unfortunately. I appreciate your reply....I'll try the "back arrow" thing...thanks guys.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe the Exit button deletes anything you've got selected. It's either the exit button or clear. If you are on a FOLDER, it will delete the entire folder.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

boulderskies said:


> Yeah but I'm too anal for that unfortunately. I appreciate your reply....I'll try the "back arrow" thing...thanks guys.


With the Roamio you can also press the new back button and get the same result.



gbruyn said:


> I believe the Exit button deletes anything you've got selected. It's either the exit button or clear. If you are on a FOLDER, it will delete the entire folder.


It's clear. You can press the clear button on anything in My Shows and it will instantly be deleted. If you do it on a folder there is a second "are you sure" prompt", but on individual shows it's just gets deleted instantly.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> When you've finished a program, there should be a screen that pops up asking you whether you want to keep the program or delete it. This screen will pop-up automatically if you let the recording reach the end, or if you back arrow and are within the last 5 minutes of the show.


I was going to ask the OP if they're getting this prompt, because that's where I delete 90% of my items.


----------



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

I push the Tivo button at the top of the remote and the screen pops up asking if I want to delete or keep.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

patrickthickey said:


> The Tivo OS does a wonderful job freeing space. You do not need to do anything when you finish with a show.
> 
> You can let the OS take care of space, it works beautifully. If it needs space, it makes space.
> 
> One less thing to sweat.


Just a wild guess, I bet 98% of TiVo users delete a show after watching (unless they are explicitly saving it for later). Seriously, how many leave it there for "the TiVo OS" to handle?

1) I'd never keep up with what I've watched or not if I don't delete it after watching

2) With a Pro, I'd only have 769 shows on the Now Playing waiting to be deleted.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

patrickthickey said:


> The Tivo OS does a wonderful job freeing space. You do not need to do anything when you finish with a show.
> 
> You can let the OS take care of space, it works beautifully. If it needs space, it makes space.
> 
> One less thing to sweat.


ONLY IF YOU DON'T ACTUALLY WANT TO WATCH THE SHOWS YOU RECORD.

I don't want anything deleted for me, since I want to watch the stuff I record.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> ONLY IF YOU DON'T ACTUALLY WANT TO WATCH THE SHOWS YOU RECORD.
> 
> I don't want anything deleted for me, since I want to watch the stuff I record.


Given the amount of space on the machine, there is no issue watching everything I record. Then they are slowly deleted as needed by the OS. I've never had a show or shows age out/be deleted before I watched. Obviously if I wish to retain something it is easily marked to retain.

I just don't fret deleting.

Are you having personal problems? Or, is something as irrelevant as how you opt to use a Tivo the very core of your existence?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> ONLY IF YOU DON'T ACTUALLY WANT TO WATCH THE SHOWS YOU RECORD.
> I don't want anything deleted for me, since I want to watch the stuff I record.


I routinely have things I record or keep from the suggestions bucket because I think I *might* watch them, then decide later I don't want to, or start them and then delete because it's not what I wanted.

So yes, I frequently do record things I don't wind up watching.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

*you* didn't record things from suggestions.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

patrickthickey said:


> Or, is something as irrelevant as how you opt to use a Tivo the very core of your existence?


Leaving the personal attacks aside, the idea of leaving a watched show on your TiVo so your TiVo can delete it when it's full is ridiculous. I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who does this.

I'll say it again: * I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who leaves watched shows on their TiVo until it's full.*


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I have so many shows on my Tivo I have to delete episodes after watching, or I would never be able to keep up where I left off.
I'd constantly be thinking to myself on whether or not I've watched this or that episode.
I do not like to think that much. I just want to watch and enjoy my shows.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

steve614 said:


> I have so many shows on my Tivo I have to delete episodes after watching, or I would never be able to keep up where I left off.
> I'd constantly be thinking to myself on whether or not I've watched this or that episode.
> I do not like to think that much. I just want to watch and enjoy my shows.


This is the thing I can't wrap my heard around. How would you keep track of what you've watched and what you haven't unless you delete after you're done watching? If I really want to save something, I can do that. But most of this stuff is just TV, watch it, toss it out.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

astrohip said:


> Leaving the personal attacks aside, the idea of leaving a watched show on your TiVo so your TiVo can delete it when it's full is ridiculous. I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who does this.


It's just a matter of preference. A person's inability to imagine something doesn't mean that it doesn't exist and I doubt anyone has the numbers you're asking for. Each just needs to do whatever works for the individual.



midas said:


> How would you keep track of what you've watched and what you haven't unless you delete after you're done watching?


Memory is one possibility. I generally delete what I watch but I have also kept episodes I've watched and managed to get back to where I left off. You don't have to wrap your head around every possibility out there regardless of the topic at hand. Different people can and do use different solutions. Some may not make sense for any given individual but that doesn't mean that they don't work for others.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, I didn't think such a simple question would generate so many responses (and a little controversy)!
Anyway, my thanks to the person who first pointed out using the back arrow key. Unlike the "Back" key, at anytime during viewing, it immediately brings up a delete or keep choice. Perfect!

For the record, this way of deleting is my preference because it cleans up the list of shows and I'm never confused whether I watched something or not...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

boulderskies said:


> Wow, I didn't think such a simple question would generate so many responses (and a little controversy)!
> Anyway, my thanks to the person who first pointed out using the back arrow key. Unlike the "Back" key, at anytime during viewing, it immediately brings up a delete or keep choice. Perfect!
> 
> For the record, this way of deleting is my preference because it cleans up the list of shows and I'm never confused whether I watched something or not...


What I still don't understand is why you don't just choose the Delete option when you get to the end of the recording? (or if you press the Tivo button within the last 5 minutes)

So I don't get why you don't consider that the easiest way to delete at the end of viewing..


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> What I still don't understand is why you don't just choose the Delete option when you get to the end of the recording? (or if you press the Tivo button within the last 5 minutes)
> 
> So I don't get why you don't consider that the easiest way to delete at the end of viewing..


I think that is what he just found out. 
He wasn't waiting for the end of the recording where the delete screen comes up automatically (who does that?), and apparently what he was doing before didn't bring it up, either.

Now that he has been educated about the back arrow button, I'll bet it's no longer a problem.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

I am as anal as the OP says he/she is. I even clean out the deleted folder regularly. Just wish I could clear the whole folder with one command like I can with my FIOS 7232 DVR.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I think that is what he just found out.
> He wasn't waiting for the end of the recording where the delete screen comes up automatically (who does that?), and apparently what he was doing before didn't bring it up, either.
> 
> Now that he has been educated about the back arrow button, I'll bet it's no longer a problem.


I sort of thought that too, but part of my question is since it's automatic at the end, AND will pop up if you hit the Tivo button within the last 5 minutes, how is he seeing neither?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I am as anal as the OP says he/she is. I even clean out the deleted folder regularly. Just wish I could clear the whole folder with one command like I can with my FIOS 7232 DVR.


Run with Suggestions on, you'll almost never have anything in Deleted


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

steve614 said:


> I think that is what he just found out.
> He wasn't waiting for the end of the recording where the delete screen comes up automatically (who does that?), and apparently what he was doing before didn't bring it up, either.
> 
> Now that he has been educated about the back arrow button, I'll bet it's no longer a problem.


Correct. I think I stated that pretty clearly.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Run with Suggestions on, you'll almost never have anything in Deleted


I keep suggestions turned off, mostly because I hardly have time to watch all my season pass recordings as it is. People always point out that suggestions will never interfere with scheduled recordings, which is true of course. But this discussion has caused me to realize that I would rather have deleted items accumulating on my drive than suggestions, because it's actually more likely that I will want to recover a deleted program than that I will watch a recorded suggestion.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

patrickthickey said:


> The Tivo OS does a wonderful job freeing space. You do not need to do anything when you finish with a show.
> 
> You can let the OS take care of space, it works beautifully. If it needs space, it makes space.
> 
> One less thing to sweat.


See, I REALLY get tired of this answer, and it's not because I'm anal about cleaning things up. The simple fact is this -- if you have a larger HD, then it's VERY difficult to find shows you have watched, partially watched or haven't watched when you allow the clutter to build up (as many here have been stating). Scrolling through the NPL (My Shows) takes forever if you "let your TiVo free up the space..." That's just a ridiculous notion...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I am as anal as the OP says he/she is. I even clean out the deleted folder regularly. Just wish I could clear the whole folder with one command like I can with my FIOS 7232 DVR.


If you have a Premiere or later, clearing the recently deleted folder is very easy using kmttg.


----------



## dswartz (Oct 9, 2007)

My 2 cents. I (and everyone in the house) delete shows after watching them. Not because I am anal, or anything else, but because it's a PITA to scroll through trying to remember what I have watched. Different strokes, of course...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The idea of leaving it up to the TiVo to delete things after I watched them is so bizarre to me.  Sure, I know if I read the descriptions which episodes I've already watched and which I haven't, but that seems to be a lot of extra hassle instead of just going to the one in the bottom of the list. Plus, I have some shows that I am very up to date on and others that I am not. It would delete the things I haven't watched yet in favor of the ones I have.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> What I still don't understand is why you don't just choose the Delete option when you get to the end of the recording? (or if you press the Tivo button within the last 5 minutes)


Who goes all the way to the end of the recording? If the show has ended, why go all the way to the end?

Who hits Tivo at the end of a recording, when it requires more steps to get back to where you were???


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> Who goes all the way to the end of the recording? If the show has ended, why go all the way to the end?


It still counts as "the end" if it's within the last 5 minutes. The show is usually ended within that time period.



> Who hits Tivo at the end of a recording, when it requires more steps to get back to where you were???


I do.  Habit I guess... I don't know if you could always hit back? I've been using TiVo for 13.5 years now, and I can't remember that far back if it was always there. Most of the time I want to start over fresh in the "My Shows" list at the top rather than get back to where I was anyway, so I would probably continue to do that anyways.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Who goes all the way to the end of the recording? If the show has ended, why go all the way to the end?
> 
> Who hits Tivo at the end of a recording, when it requires more steps to get back to where you were???


There are actually situations where using the TiVo button is faster, especially if you're not going to the NPL.



laria said:


> It still counts as "the end" if it's within the last 5 minutes. The show is usually ended within that time period.
> 
> I do.  Habit I guess... I don't know if you could always hit back? I've been using TiVo for 13.5 years now, and I can't remember that far back if it was always there. Most of the time I want to start over fresh in the "My Shows" list at the top rather than get back to where I was anyway, so I would probably continue to do that anyways.


While the "Back" button is a recent addition, the left arrow does the same thing, at least in this instance. I don't think I've ever actually used the "Back" button. As you say, force of habit. Plus it's usually easier as my thumb is already in the general area..


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> While the "Back" button is a recent addition, the left arrow does the same thing, at least in this instance. I don't think I've ever actually used the "Back" button. As you say, force of habit. Plus it's usually easier as my thumb is already in the general area..


Oops, I guess I thought we were talking about the left arrow when "back" was mentioned. I didn't even know the remote had something called "back".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Oops, I guess I thought we were talking about the left arrow when "back" was mentioned. I didn't even know the remote had something called "back".


Only on the new Roamio remote. It's where the "Zoom" button used to be, just to the left of the "Left" arrow. I was clearly confused (late and tired) about locations. Still boils down to force of habit. I often hit the "Zoom" button when I'm trying to bring up the guide.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It's been a very long time since I used the peanut (until recently), so my only real knowledge of the button placement is from the Roamio remote.  We had Sony S1's too, so the buttons on that were not the same as the peanut, and then probably 8-10 years ago is when we started using programmable remotes, but now we're just down to the tv/receiver and the Roamio, so I went back to the peanut.

I will have to look for this back button tonight!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> When you've finished a program, there should be a screen that pops up asking you whether you want to keep the program or delete it. This screen will pop-up automatically if you let the recording reach the end, or if you back arrow and are within the last 5 minutes of the show.


FYI if for some reason you paused first you don't get that keep/delete screen.

Oh, and if you _accidently_ get that screen you can cancel leaving the show by pressing either rewind or skip back. (Usefull if I bump the button within the last 5 minutes; since saying 'keep' and going to the menu would cause the TiVo to forget my place in the show)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> FYI if for some reason you paused first you don't get that keep/delete screen.


Just paused the latest "Lost Girl" near the end hit a left arrow while paused and got the keep/delete screen. This is on a Roamio.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Just paused the latest "Lost Girl" near the end hit a left arrow while paused and got the keep/delete screen. This is on a Roamio.


Huh. Maybe they changed that behavior on the Romios.

I'm still on a Premiere, and last I checked it still surpressed that screen if I hit pause first. I should try and remember to double-check tonight...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Huh. Maybe they changed that behavior on the Romios.
> 
> I'm still on a Premiere, and last I checked it still surpressed that screen if I hit pause first. I should try and remember to double-check tonight...


OK. This is totally weird. I just tried it again. Exact same recording, paused in the same spot, and this time I did *not* get the delete/keep screen.

Try this - pause near the end, left arrow or back to wherever you were, hit zoom to go back to the recording, then hit back or left arrow.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

patrickthickey said:


> The Tivo OS does a wonderful job freeing space. You do not need to do anything when you finish with a show.
> 
> You can let the OS take care of space, it works beautifully. If it needs space, it makes space.
> 
> One less thing to sweat.


What?!? If you don't do some rudimentary space management, you will either miss recordings, or end up losing stuff you want. I KUID most things, except the few that record every day, and I don't really care that much about watching every one (or even most of them).



astrohip said:


> Leaving the personal attacks aside, the idea of leaving a watched show on your TiVo so your TiVo can delete it when it's full is ridiculous. I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who does this.
> 
> I'll say it again: * I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who leaves watched shows on their TiVo until it's full.*


Exactly. It is a pretty crazy concept.



Bierboy said:


> See, I REALLY get tired of this answer, and it's not because I'm anal about cleaning things up. The simple fact is this -- if you have a larger HD, then it's VERY difficult to find shows you have watched, partially watched or haven't watched when you allow the clutter to build up (as many here have been stating). Scrolling through the NPL (My Shows) takes forever if you "let your TiVo free up the space..." That's just a ridiculous notion...


I delete everything after I watch it, unless it's one of the very few shows I want to archive to my HTPC, but I can't even remember what NEW stuff I have. If I didn't delete... YIKES. As it is, I have problems remembering what Colbert and Daily Show episodes I've watched, as I often torrent them as well, and I'll watch parts of them online as well, so I could have three sources for the same episode...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

laria said:


> It still counts as "the end" if it's within the last 5 minutes. The show is usually ended within that time period.


I know that. The post I was responding to seemed to be referring to the Delete dialog that comes up when you GO OFF THE END.. Not when you hit e.g. left from the last 5 minutes.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> I know that. The post I was responding to seemed to be referring to the Delete dialog that comes up when you GO OFF THE END.. Not when you hit e.g. left from the last 5 minutes.


I guess I am not following.  The delete dialog that I get when I go all the way to the very end is the same one I get from hitting the TiVo button near the end.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

laria said:


> I guess I am not following.  The delete dialog that I get when I go all the way to the very end is the same one I get from hitting the TiVo button near the end.


Yes. But I believe he was wondering why someone would wait through the last few minutes of credits, ads, whatever for the TiVo to hit the end of the buffer; rather than just pressing 'left' once the show (as opposed to the recording) ended.

You get the same delete screen, but without the wait.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I have another issue. I am one who deletes shows immediately after watching (and my Recently Deleted folder now has over 500 entries). But occasionally I want to rewatch/review something from a deleted show. From what I can tell on my Roamio...

(a) There is no way to change the sort order of the Recently Deleted from the default "date recorded" order. This makes it difficult to find a program by name for restoring.

(b) The TiVo search function while alerting you that your "hit" is in your My Shows list and let you access it immediately, will not locate it in the Recently Deleted folder.

Am I correct on this and does someone have any tricks for quickly finding what I need in the Recently Deleted folder?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

humbb said:


> Am I correct on this and does someone have any tricks for quickly finding what I need in the Recently Deleted folder?


On the TiVo? Not that I know of.

You might want to check out kmttg. While you can't *search* the "Deleted" list, you _*can*_ sort it.


----------



## nov1942 (Feb 18, 2013)

My Romio recorded a show that was set via my saved shows list to record. I saw it being recorded and when I went to view it later in the eve, it was gone and not even showing up under the deleted shows. Anyone experience this?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nov1942 said:


> My Romio recorded a show that was set via my saved shows list to record. I saw it being recorded and when I went to view it later in the eve, it was gone and not even showing up under the deleted shows. Anyone experience this?


Your question really doesn't apply to this thread, but as mentioned in the other thread, look under recording history to see why it was deleted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Leaving the personal attacks aside, the idea of leaving a watched show on your TiVo so your TiVo can delete it when it's full is ridiculous. I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who does this.
> 
> I'll say it again: * I can't imagine any typical TiVo user who leaves watched shows on their TiVo until it's full.*


I typically leave my shows on there and have the TiVo manage it. With the SPs I have them set to keep 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, or 25 episodes. So the TiVo will automatically delete those to keep the selected number of episodes available. It's the one off shows and movies that collect on my boxes. I periodically will go in and delete those. But that usually isn't until I'm around 95% full. Unless something else happens like the erroneous roll back on my ROamio Pro. Then I had to go in and delete a bunch of things.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I typically leave my shows on there and have the TiVo manage it. With the SPs I have them set to keep 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, or 25 episodes. So the TiVo will automatically delete those to keep the selected number of episodes available. It's the one off shows and movies that collect on my boxes. I periodically will go in and delete those. But that usually isn't until I'm around 95% full. Unless something else happens like the erroneous roll back on my ROamio Pro. Then I had to go in and delete a bunch of things.


This is how I use mine as well.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I typically leave my shows on there and have the TiVo manage it. With the SPs I have them set to keep 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, or 25 episodes. So the TiVo will automatically delete those to keep the selected number of episodes available. It's the one off shows and movies that collect on my boxes. I periodically will go in and delete those. But that usually isn't until I'm around 95% full. Unless something else happens like the erroneous roll back on my ROamio Pro. Then I had to go in and delete a bunch of things.


YIKES! You let it get to 95%!?!? I try to keep mine fairly low, although now with roommates, it seems to collect all sorts of crap that doesn't seem to belong to anyone, but might belong to someone... I drew mine down to about 25% before Sochi, it went up to 60-70%ish, went back down, did March Madness, in the mean time, stuff has been recording all season, and now it's at like 48% I thin. We'll probably munch it down over the course of the summer for next season.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> YIKES! You let it get to 95%!?!? I try to keep mine fairly low, although now with roommates, it seems to collect all sorts of crap that doesn't seem to belong to anyone, but might belong to someone... I drew mine down to about 25% before Sochi, it went up to 60-70%ish, went back down, did March Madness, in the mean time, stuff has been recording all season, and now it's at like 48% I thin. We'll probably munch it down over the course of the summer for next season.


It really depends. Sometimes I won't let it get so high. After I reverted back to the old software I deleted a bunch of things and was down to 55% on Friday. But It's only been a few days and I'm already at 71%


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> YIKES! You let it get to 95%!?!? I try to keep mine fairly low, although now with roommates, it seems to collect all sorts of crap that doesn't seem to belong to anyone, but might belong to someone... I drew mine down to about 25% before Sochi, it went up to 60-70%ish, went back down, did March Madness, in the mean time, stuff has been recording all season, and now it's at like 48% I thin. We'll probably munch it down over the course of the summer for next season.


Yes, I record way too much stuff, and leave lots of stuff ON the Tivo that I should copy off (late night talk shows that I need to skim through and/or keep just the musical performance from)... but both my P4 & Roamio are almost always in the low 90s % full.. Nuking stuff to get to high 80s is usually enough to give breathing room.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> Yes, I record way too much stuff, and leave lots of stuff ON the Tivo that I should copy off (late night talk shows that I need to skim through and/or keep just the musical performance from)... but both my P4 & Roamio are almost always in the low 90s % full.. Nuking stuff to get to high 80s is usually enough to give breathing room.


I think I would kind of freak out if mine got anywhere near there! I record a LOT, but I have the recurring stuff that I don't always watch limited by the number of episodes and I go on cleaning runs through the thing all the time to delete stuff that I know I'm not going to watch, and watch "high ratio" stuff where there's only a short amount of content in a long recording to get those off of there quickly.

For stuff like the Olympics, however, I do like having the 2TB hard drive. Next time around, I'm getting at least a 3TB TB in a Roamio Plus, if I don't spring for the Weaknees 4TB Plus.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm on an 'antique' Premier, but sometimes at the end of playback I do not get the Delete option screen, and if I 'left' button, it just goes back thru the menus.
I have to go to the My Shows list and select the show and use the Delete Now option under Play. Why is that?
I'll pay closer attention to what I might be doing wrong. sorry Roamios.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> I think I would kind of freak out if mine got anywhere near there! I record a LOT, but I have the recurring stuff that I don't always watch limited by the number of episodes and I go on cleaning runs through the thing all the time to delete stuff that I know I'm not going to watch, and watch "high ratio" stuff where there's only a short amount of content in a long recording to get those off of there quickly.
> 
> For stuff like the Olympics, however, I do like having the 2TB hard drive. Next time around, I'm getting at least a 3TB TB in a Roamio Plus, if I don't spring for the Weaknees 4TB Plus.


I don't limit anything by # of episodes, since if I record something, I want to watch EVERY episode, in order.. (sure, I guess there are rare exceptions..) and for things talk shows, "watch" often == fast forward and watch a few funny bits then delete.

But my Roamio & P4 have just the stock drives.. Manually putting a 3 TB drive in my Roamio is tempting, but since there's no upgrade scheme yet, that's a good thing (easy to upgrade) and a bad thing (either temporarily lose or transfer even more stuff to computer then back to tivo).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

gigaguy said:


> I'm on an 'antique' Premier, but sometimes at the end of playback I do not get the Delete option screen, and if I 'left' button, it just goes back thru the menus.
> I have to go to the My Shows list and select the show and use the Delete Now option under Play. Why is that?
> I'll pay closer attention to what I might be doing wrong. sorry Roamios.


I would guess it's one of three reasons
1) You're not actually within the last 5 minutes of the recording (can happen if you've got a lot of padding. Or HBO/Showtime sometimes stick several minutes of ads/previews for their other shows at the end of the program)

2) The TiVo paused before you quit the show (I've occasionally seen it do that 'automatically' at the end instead of popping up the 'keep/delete' screen; or you might have bumped the pause button yourself.

3) An actual bug / glitch. (Can't help you with that one; don't think I've ever seen my Elite do that...)


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> I don't limit anything by # of episodes, since if I record something, I want to watch EVERY episode, in order.. (sure, I guess there are rare exceptions..) and for things talk shows, "watch" often == fast forward and watch a few funny bits then delete.
> 
> But my Roamio & P4 have just the stock drives.. Manually putting a 3 TB drive in my Roamio is tempting, but since there's no upgrade scheme yet, that's a good thing (easy to upgrade) and a bad thing (either temporarily lose or transfer even more stuff to computer then back to tivo).


I usually have a high enough number to never miss an episode, but for news shows, they get outdated way before TiVo nukes them and I don't want them accumulating...

I like my XL4. Hence, why I'll go 3TB or 4TB when I get a Roamio...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> I usually have a high enough number to never miss an episode, but for news shows, they get outdated way before TiVo nukes them and I don't want them accumulating...
> 
> I like my XL4. Hence, why I'll go 3TB or 4TB when I get a Roamio...


For news broadcasts I have mine set to keep only two episodes. So they get moved to the deleted folder after two recordings.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> For news broadcasts I have mine set to keep only two episodes. So they get moved to the deleted folder after two recordings.


Yeah. I keep 5 TRMS and 10 each of Colbert and Stewart.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

I don't know how well-known this is but you can hold down the advance ->| button to go to the end, then left will bring up the dialog. Useful for movies where there's >5 min of padding at the end.


----------

